# Photoshop cs2 Halftone Plugin



## Kammo (Jun 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody has used this or can check it out to see if it makes anything any easier on halftones.. at the link its the one labeled (HALFTONE) Software Download
I am trying to figure the whole "halftone" thing out and ran across this.
Can somebody repost and let me know if this is a good idea to use or not?

Thank you!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

It is just a photoshop effect, maybe it can be interesting to use it to create a design to print.
But it is useless to use for real halftone if you want to output some film from a complex design


----------



## Kammo (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, well thank you! I didnt know and figured I would ask..

Thanks alot!!!


----------



## ezilla (Feb 27, 2007)

EasyArt Downloads. I use this everyday and it works great. Halftones are a tricky little beast but when you get the process down, you will be a happy camper!!


----------



## titomjaya26 (Jun 30, 2008)

very nice plugin


----------



## Kammo (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh thank you very much ezilla! I will buy this with my next check...


----------



## Kammo (Jun 30, 2008)

WOW Imageit, you make that look sooo simple! Is it really that easy? I will give it a shot...


----------



## Kammo (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok so I got it to do the halftones but how do I print it out for sep colors?
All I have at this point is a picture in gray scale with lots of dots making the picture but not sure how to send to the printer for separate colors...
help...


----------



## BiGGraphics (May 29, 2008)

That's it? I thought this halftone stuff was complicated. If I can get this down...then I'd be able to improve my imaging on screens!


----------



## Kammo (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah thats what im saying... but im stuck at the separation part of it. I have PowerRip from iProof but guess its not set up right or something.. still waiting on help for this part.....
Also, I am not sure what the DPI of my printer is.. its the EPSON stylus photo 1400 and everything I look up says 1440 dpi but im not sure if that is what i should be putting in for the dpi or not... If anybody out there knows or could double check that for me that would be awesome!!


----------



## firehulk (Jul 6, 2008)

help me for color separation in 4 to 10 color .


----------



## ezilla (Feb 27, 2007)

The plug-in is actually a work around if you don't have a RIP. It doesn't create a halftone effect in the graphic. You create your color seps in Photoshop and click the button. It creates a halftone bitmap so no RIP is needed. If you have a RIP, you don't need this plug-in.


----------

